# After Cadets



## Mike-2799 (5 Dec 2004)

How many of you are actually planning to join the Canadian Forces, after you leave cadets?


----------



## alan_li_13 (5 Dec 2004)

Its my last year as a cadet and also my last year in high school. Even though i'm not aging out yet, i've decided i'd be more useful if i joined the CF. I'm in the process of applying to RMC under the Reg officer training plan.


----------



## sgt_mandal (5 Dec 2004)

me


----------



## Crazy_Eyes (5 Dec 2004)

I am, Reg Force Infantry, was thinking about going in as an officer, the education part was appealing, but it just wouldn't be nearly as much fun


----------



## madchicken (6 Dec 2004)

I have 3 years left of cadets and school.  I'm planning on submitting my application for the reserves in march.  And then after I complete school, I plan on either doing the prep year at St. Jean or go right to the RMC. ^_^


----------



## tyr (6 Dec 2004)

I'm enlisting in the Rocky Mountain Rangers next september and going to the regs wen i turn 19 3PPCLI hopefully and if my life's dream comes true join JTF2   and wen they kick me out of the regs at 60 iI'lltransfer to CIC and give back to the system that got me started and hopefully inspire some of them to do the same. should be a good life.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (6 Dec 2004)

Well after watching enough episodes of "Truth Duty Valour" I have come to the conclusion that I could go to RMC or do ROTP. But there the JTF2, raiding party, airborne, sniper episodes, then there the RMC episodes and its like wow class room. Not to exciting. so I'm enlisting in3 RCR in Petawawa.


----------



## Alex252 (6 Dec 2004)

McWatt not to rain on your parade or whatever but RMC students get the same training as Reg but you get a University degree in the process, and theres nothing wrong with that!


----------



## q_1966 (6 Dec 2004)

Sent in the application form about a week or 2 ago to join the BCD's in Vernon, if I can stay in Cadets, I will, but most likely wont be able to, and next Sept. transfer to Kelowna, so I can do the Culinary Arts Program at OUC.


----------



## chriscalow (6 Dec 2004)

Reapplyin right now.  RCR.  Welcome to the board Sgt.


----------



## Q.Y. Ranger (7 Dec 2004)

Im joining Res. (Queens York Rangers) in a few months, and then going Reg. when i finish high school.


----------



## QY RANG 2 (9 Dec 2004)

i have heard the basic para course is hard to get on!


----------



## Ranger (9 Dec 2004)

I want to, but I think I'll go to RMC, if not, then I'll go to Regular College on a plan from RMC, and then join the CF afterwards. Either way I'm joining.
Sherman-2799 for future reference, do not use names,...send a private message. 

Later,
Slim


----------



## Corporal McDill. (10 Dec 2004)

yeah.
I'm hoping to go into the Air Reserves at 17th Wing next year.


----------



## aj_olsen (13 Dec 2004)

thanks for polling

*Merged as the Topic was already covered*


----------



## SavSC2004 (13 Dec 2004)

I definitely plan on going into the military after Cadets.  My whole family as of now are all in and it has provided an awesome life for every single one of us. I can't see myself doing anything else really. I was looking into the provincial police force here in St. John's (Royal Newfoundland Constabulary) but when I realized the benefits of military life I figured why wouldn't I just join as an MP?  Makes much more sense to me 
I plan on writing the aptitude test in January just to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Whiskey_Dan (13 Dec 2004)

I plan on applying for the BCR's within the next month. After that I plan on going into the regs (PPCLI) or RMC, RMC looks really appealing.
One of my best friend's dad is BGen. Beare.
Plus my dad served in the US Army in Vietnam.


----------



## yoman (13 Dec 2004)

Planning on finishing high school then apply to RMC. If excepted hopefully continue on as a pilot. If not go to a civilian University then go in as a direct entry officer then pilot. Well that is if I have good enough eyes to be a pilot   ;D If not probably something else that will get me close to those planes.


----------



## Alex252 (14 Dec 2004)

Hey Tom i would reccomend trying some time in the reserves and then see what you want to do. Who knows you may just change your mind


----------



## catalyst (14 Dec 2004)

Considering entering the air force after I finish uni - 

LogisticsO, Aerospace Controller, or Air Nav.


----------



## dano (15 Dec 2004)

I will be applying for the Lorne Scots in Feb.  But if that won't be possible due to some circumstances. I will be joining the CIC.


----------



## cpl-cam (15 Dec 2004)

I'm 1.5 years away from RMC and Air Nav if all goes to plan.


----------



## M16 (17 Dec 2004)

Join the reserves first and then the regular force.


----------



## Alex252 (17 Dec 2004)

Well if you dont want try some reserve time, i would say trying one of these career day programs just to see what its like


----------



## Q.Y. Ranger (18 Dec 2004)

I'm joining the Queens York Rangers (Res.) in  a few months, then chances are I'm going to join the Dragoons out of Petawawa. It all depends on if i like Armoured Recce or not. If i don't, then ill probably join RCR out of Petawawa.


----------



## Burrows (18 Dec 2004)

After cadets I am planning on entering the RegF as an Officer in the Army...I dont know what corps to pick yet...Armoured or Infantry looks good...Then CDS!


----------



## SavSC2004 (18 Dec 2004)

M16 said:
			
		

> Join the reserves first and then the regular force.



Its much harder to switch from the Reserves to the Reg. Force. The way they see it why should they let you switch over to Reg. Force after spending money and wasting time to train you for the Reserve.  This happened to my mom recently, she waited a loooong time before she finally was transfered to the Reg. Force.


----------



## sgt_mandal (18 Dec 2004)

Really ??? , that sucks


----------



## Q.Y. Ranger (18 Dec 2004)

Yea that does really suck.


----------



## SavSC2004 (18 Dec 2004)

My advice...passed down from my dear ol dad (ha) who himself is a recruiter: if you are planning on joining the Military then join reg. Force.  Don't screw around with the Reserves unless you plan on staying with it.  It will save you a lot of agravation in the long run...


----------



## Q.Y. Ranger (18 Dec 2004)

How long do you think it will take to transfer from the Res. to the Reg. Because i don't feel like staying in cadets. I want to get into the Res. But i also want to get into the Reg, after high school.


----------



## SavSC2004 (18 Dec 2004)

It could take months beyond months

It makes sense for them not to want people to transfer over though. If everyone got in the reserves and just decided they wanted to transfer over and it was easy as pie then they may as well not even have a reserve at all.


----------



## Q.Y. Ranger (19 Dec 2004)

Yes, I understand there reason for not wanting you to transfer, but don't you think that its kind of hard to avoid that. I mean, some people that want to try out the Military, join the reserves. Then they find out that the want to do it full time. So they transfer. I mean, if your not sure if you will like it, would you pick to sign a contract and have to stay in for 3 years or so, even if you hated it. Or join part time, and be able to quit whenever you would like. I don't see why it would take so long to transfer though, i mean, you already have training, i wouldn't suspect that you would have to do basic over again would you. And if you're transferring from lets say Armoured Recce (Res) to Armoured Recce (Reg), then you would already have training on that, so what makes it take so long to be transfered from one place to another?


----------



## TG1 GUNNER (20 Dec 2004)

after i age out of cadets and finish high school im going to rmc for officer training and then joining the navy


----------



## armygurl_557 (20 Dec 2004)

Thats what i plan to do, Finish Cadets and then Go to the RMC for officer training and then Join either Reserves or Reg Force, because i dont know which one i want to do..


----------



## Scott (20 Dec 2004)

Q.Y. Ranger said:
			
		

> Yes, I understand there reason for not wanting you to transfer, but don't you think that its kind of hard to avoid that. I mean, some people that want to try out the Military, join the reserves. Then they find out that the want to do it full time. So they transfer. I mean, if your not sure if you will like it, would you pick to sign a contract and have to stay in for 3 years or so, even if you hated it. Or join part time, and be able to quit whenever you would like. I don't see why it would take so long to transfer though, i mean, you already have training, i wouldn't suspect that you would have to do basic over again would you. And if you're transferring from lets say Armoured Recce (Res) to Armoured Recce (Reg), then you would already have training on that, so what makes it take so long to be transfered from one place to another?



Don't suspect or assume anything. You are doing a _job_, remember that. There is no "one answer fits all" here. Everyone should do what they think is best for them, not dish advice to others as we are not all the same. I joined the Reserves and, while I did enjoy it and don't regret anything about my time in the Mo, I should have considered Regs a bit more before signing up. I had a hard time getting my Unit to do the paperwork for a Component Transfer to the Regs and by the time the paperwork was done I had moved on. Some have it way easier and some just get fed up. Also, there are differences between Reg and Res training. For example: My QL2 was 8 weeks as compared to 10 for the Regs (At the time, I think) and my QL3 was 8 weeks compared to 16 for the Regs. You can argue that it's compressed till you're blue in the face, it's not, it's less training, plain and simple. Having to do Basic again when going from Res to Regs, they'll tell you if that's the case or not, plain and simple. 

EDIT: Further to my last, when you are in the CF, Remusters are not as simple as one may believe. There are many things to consider. What is the strength of the trade you are in? They aren't going to just let e trained soldier dance out of his/her trade if that trade is experiencing difficulty in attracting/keeping members. Are there openings in the trade you desire remuster to? I think that's an obvious question. Also, how many people apply for the jobs? 

Now, at this point I will leave this topic for a recruiter or a more experienced member, maybe someone who has remustered or done the Component Transfer thing.


----------



## Q.Y. Ranger (20 Dec 2004)

If anyone has had any first hand experience with this, can  they please post. I may need to rethink my career plan after this, i would like to save myself some aggravation in the future. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Ranger (20 Dec 2004)

Good idea, QY Ranger...making this thread seems to have helped you out. I thank anyone (in advance) who can post and help this person with their career plan.


----------



## Scott (21 Dec 2004)

Wait out, help is on the way.

In the future, if you have questions and can't find the answers, PM one of the Staff, we are here to help, not just snuff flame wars and ban people. I am sure that any staff member who gets a request for info will do their best to answer your question and if they can't they'll find someone who can. But, if the question isn't asked we certainly can't answer.

Scott


----------



## Tracker (21 Dec 2004)

Cadets are a good stepping stone into the CF, it gives you some useful skills and experience but you need to have a plan for the future. 

If you are going to apply for ROTP/RETP you might want to concentrate on Cadets, team sports, employment and community involvement.   The Reserves might not give you the tools to be successful in your application.   A lot of people are going to give me flack for this, but in my experience as a recruiter, BMQ gives us a look at your potential as a follower.   Promotion at a part time job, being involved in your community,and leadership positions at summer camp gives us a deeper look into your leadership potential.

If you are looking at eventually applying for the Regular Force as an NCM, the Primary Reserves might be a good idea.   If you finish BMQ as an NCM and have a certain amount of Class B & C time, you might not have to do Regular BMQ.   The PRes is a good place to get your feet wet and decide if the military is a place for you without   committing to a contract.   After you finish High School, there are several entry plans available to you.   NCM's have the option for subsidized education similar to ROTP.


----------



## Scott (21 Dec 2004)

My thanks to Tracker, good post, good info.


----------



## armygurl_557 (21 Dec 2004)

I think I get How you Have to be able to Be a Leader and A Follower.. I think..


----------

